# Buffed APP



## XIPO (10. Mai 2011)

Wie schauts aus mit einer buffed app? für iphone und android?


----------



## Stanglnator (10. Mai 2011)

Vorerst nicht. Wir werden stattdessen die Webseite so umbauen, dass sie auf mobilen Endgeräten einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## Gazeran (10. Mai 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Vorerst nicht. Wir werden stattdessen die Webseite so umbauen, dass sie auf mobilen Endgeräten einwandfrei funktioniert.



DANKE!
Ich bin zurzeit oft mitm Iphone on, daher nutz ich nurn RSS Feed von euch... was nervt.
Aber wenn ihr nen Mobile Design machen würdet wäre das echt nice ^^


----------



## Nisbo (14. Mai 2011)

Wird dann dabei auch der PremiumStatus beachtet ? Oder muß man sich dann da wieder MB große Werbung auf sein Handy laden ? ^^
Ansonsten gute Idee, kann man auch von unterwegs mal lesen


----------



## ZAM (14. Mai 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Wird dann dabei auch der PremiumStatus beachtet ? Oder muß man sich dann da wieder MB große Werbung auf sein Handy laden ? ^^
> Ansonsten gute Idee, kann man auch von unterwegs mal lesen



Ja wird er.


----------



## ZarDocKs (12. Juli 2011)

wie siehts aus mit der Mobilen Version kommt sie noch?


----------



## Loony555 (18. Juli 2011)

Eine mobile Version der Buffed Seite wäre wirklich ganz toll! 

Die Buffed seite ist aufgrund der vielen Flash-Elemente und Werbung schon auf "normalen" PCs nicht gerade schnell,
auf dem iPhone Safari-Browser, dem Android-Browser und und auf Nokias nativem Browser wird das Laden von Buffed.de immer zum Geduldsspiel.


----------



## Stanglnator (18. Juli 2011)

Es wird weiter an der Mobil-Version der Webseite gearbeitet  Im August/September sollte eine Beta möglich sein.


----------



## Christian Tarara (24. August 2011)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

Habe mir gestern die Gamestar App für das iPad geladen. Diese App hat die Funktion nicht nur auf den Inhalt der Gamestar Seite anzuschauen, sondern das Spielemagazin kann auch als pdf Dokument kostenpflichtig heruntergeladen und auf dem Gerät gelesen werden. Videos werden hier ebenfalls im pdf Dokument verlinkt. 

Würde mir für Euer Magazin ebenfalls soetwas wünschen.

Auf bald!


----------



## Anansie (16. April 2012)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Vorerst nicht. Wir werden stattdessen die Webseite so umbauen, dass sie auf mobilen Endgeräten einwandfrei funktioniert.



Ich hebe jetzt mal diesen Beitrag hoch, da er mir bei der Suche am "Aktuellsten" vorkam.

Ich wollte mal fragen, wie es aktuell mit der Planung einer eigenen App aussieht. 
Die angekündigte Browserversion für mobile Endgeräte ist ja auch mehr schlecht als recht gelungen, von der misslungenen Navigation auf den kleinen Displays mal ganz abgesehen. Oder ist das etwa noch nicht die überarbeitete, angekündigte Version?

Dann glaube ich auch, dass ihr nicht mehr lange um ein App "herumkommt". Selbst mich als älteren Spieler über 30 hat das System der Apps (und vor allem des ständig abrufbaren, aktuellen Inhalts) überzeugt.
So verbringe ich freie Zeit (zB während der Busfahrt zur/von der Arbeit, vor dem Schlafen gehen) schon damit, dass ich nochmal kurz die letzten Spielenews checke, ohne dafür den Rechner einzuschalten.
Und ich muss auch ehrlich sagen. Die Anzahl der Artikel, die ich auf buffed.de lese haben sich auf ein absolutes Minimum reduziert, da ich mit den Apps der Konkurrenz (zB giga.de) schon auf den aktuellsten Stand gebracht wurde.

Gibt es nun mittelfristig Pläne, hier aktiv zu werden?


----------



## Tikume (16. April 2012)

Also ich kann auf meinem Smartphone die Buffed Seite auch recht problemlos in der normalen Ansicht laden und auch die Videos schauen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. April 2012)

Lass mich raten: Android-Phone?


----------



## Stanglnator (16. April 2012)

Anansie schrieb:


> Die angekündigte Browserversion für mobile Endgeräte ist ja auch mehr schlecht als recht gelungen, von der misslungenen Navigation auf den kleinen Displays mal ganz abgesehen. Oder ist das etwa noch nicht die überarbeitete, angekündigte Version?


Die mobile Version läuft derzeit im internen Beta-Test, was du siehst ist also die alte  Da kommt schon noch was


----------



## Quente (10. Mai 2012)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten, wird man auch die Videos in HTML5 bringen und somit für iPhone und iPad?


----------



## melron (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ich lese eure Seite des öfteren auch gerne unterwegs auf meinem Smartphone, doch leider muss ich mich immer wieder über den Aufbau der Seite im mobilen Browser ärgern.
(ich nutze den mobilen Chrome)

1. ploppt nen Popup auf der erstmal das ganze Bild belegt und wo ich dann mühselig oben rechts ind er Ecke versuchen muss den winzigen "schließen" Button zu drücken

2. Kann ich aus irgendwinem Grund eure Videos nicht übers Handy abspielen (bei anderen Seiten ink. Youtube gehts)

3. sind eure Bildergallerien im Handy nur krampfhaft bis garnicht zu benutzen. Allgemein finde ich den Stil die Artikel in Form von kommentierten Bildern zu gestallten nicht so dolle, ich hätte lieber nen gescheiten Text anstatt mich durch eine Bildergallerie zu klicken.

Daher mein Aufruf: macht bitte eine gescheite mobile Version eurer Homepage - Danke ;-)

Gruß
melron


----------



## sakenda (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe buffies, was mich seit geraumer zeit stört ist die tatsache das der webauftritt grottig für smartphones ist. Wie wäre es mit einer mobile version, oder noch besser einer app?

Gruß michael


----------



## Tikume (25. Oktober 2012)

Der Mobilen Version ergeht es ähnlich wie der Suchfunktion.


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Oktober 2012)

Mein Smartphone hat mich automatisch auf die mobile Variante geleitet


----------



## Tikume (26. Oktober 2012)

Kommt auf den Browser/die Einstellung an. Allerdings sollte man clever genug sein um zu wissen was man eingestellt hat.


----------



## Antigotchie (2. November 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> Gibt es Neuigkeiten, wird man auch die Videos in HTML5 bringen und somit für iPhone und iPad?



Für Windows 8 wäre das auch cool. Nutze gerne die ModernUI des IE und da muss man die Website zum Video schauen extra Richtung Desktop schicken.

Ihr hattet ja damals ein paar Player zur Auswahl - habe nur nie verstanden warum das alles Flash Player waren .


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. November 2012)

HTML5 ist noch lange kein Standard und auch ist nicht klar, welcher Codec auf dem System ist. Nicht jeder Browser unterstützt jeden Codec. Die einen wollen H.264, der benötigt aber Lizenzen, andere wollen einen anderen Codec.

Flash ist aktuell die Lösung, welche sowohl Browser- als auch Platformübergreifend (Windows, Linux, Mac OS X, Solaris, BlackBerry Tablt, Android, PocketPC) funktioniert.


----------



## The Bang (20. November 2012)

Momentan, wenn ich mit meinem, Handy Samsung Galaxy Note 2 auf eure Seite navigiere sehe ich nur weiße Flächen mit den aktuellen News aber das sieht einfach nur schrecklich aus. Ich hatte vorher immer schön die mobile Ansicht gehabt, die vollkommen in Ordnung war. Jetzt kann ich ja noch nicht mal mehr zur regulären Seite wechseln. Ich benutze den Aktuellen Dolphin Browser für Android.

Seit ihr gerade am Arbeiten daran oder soll das so bleiben?


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. November 2012)

Ich würde sagen, dass es an deinem Browser liegt 

Frisch getestet unter WP 7.5. Die mobile.buffed.de lädt wunderbar, alles kann man lesen. Auch die normale Seite kann ich problemlos öffnen.


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2012)

Ich weiß leider nicht, wie stark verbreitet und "standard" Dolphin unter Android-Nutzern ist, aber ich habe eben die IOS-Version ausprobiert.
Es gibt zwar eine kleine Lücke oben, aber ansonsten ist der Aufbau korrekt.


----------



## Tikume (26. November 2012)

Also ich habe aktuell Dolphin, Opera und den Standard Android Browser drauf.
Mit dem Standard Browser sieht die Seite auch ok aus, mit Opera erkennt man die Seite allerdins nicht mehr so wieder 
Allerdings ist das bei dem Browser auch nichts Neues dass Seiten eigenwillig interpretiert werden.


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also ich habe aktuell Dolphin, Opera und den Standard Android Browser drauf.
> Mit dem Standard Browser sieht die Seite auch ok aus, mit Opera erkennt man die Seite allerdins nicht mehr so wieder
> Allerdings ist das bei dem Browser auch nichts Neues dass Seiten eigenwillig interpretiert werden.



[font=Verdana, Helvetica]Opera Mini können wir für die WebApp leider nicht voll unterstützen, da dieser Browser bei der Übertragung Daten verändert und insbesondere bei der Ausführung JavaScript und beim Cookie-Handling oft nicht fehlerfrei funktioniert. Wir empfehlen daher für die Nutzung der WebApp die Verwendung eines vollwertigen Mobile Browsers.[/font]


----------



## Tikume (27. November 2012)

War eh nicht als Kritik gedacht. Ich benutze ihn ganz gerne, aber das Problem dass er Seiten manchmal etwas seltsam baut gibt es ja öfters mit dem Ding.
Eben dann nehm ich lieber Dolphin, oder z.B. wenn ich mir auch mal nen Flash Fil mauf der Seite anschauen will.


----------



## miniprep (2. Dezember 2012)

Hat sich leider nicht gebessert. Buffed, Pcgames mag iPad einfach nicht. Black Browser statt Seite mit Werbung, kein Scrollen nach unten möglich ...
Liebe Leute, mag sein ,dass z.Zt.  vielleicht gerade 5% eure Seiten mit Tablets besurfen, aber, ich glaube der Anteil steigt. Und mir jedenfalls vergeht die Lust eure Seiten mit dem Tablet zu besuchen - ratet mal mit welchem System ich inzwischen mehr surfe - PC oder iPad?


----------



## The Bang (24. Dezember 2012)

Nach Aktuellen Stand funktioniert Dolphin auf IOS und Android perfekt mit der Seite. Vielen dank Buffed. Das Buffed Youtube Portal ist nicht schlecht aber leider nicht immer Aktuell. Das könnte verbessert werden. Da ich mit meinen IPAD sehr gerne eure Videos anschaue.


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2013)

The schrieb:


> Nach Aktuellen Stand funktioniert Dolphin auf IOS und Android perfekt mit der Seite. Vielen dank Buffed.



Wir haben garkeine Anpassungen für Dolphin vorgenommen - gab es einen Patch für die App?



> Das Buffed Youtube Portal ist nicht schlecht aber leider nicht immer Aktuell. Das könnte verbessert werden. Da ich mit meinen IPAD sehr gerne eure Videos anschaue.



Der Bereich wird nach und nach befüllt.


----------

